# It ain't pretty, but it was free!



## burrito (Apr 16, 2009)

Got me a new smoker.  It was from our hunting lease.  I asked the guy we're leasing from if he cared about keeping it.  He said no, take it.  It was pretty ugly.  It had been painted silver, but surface rust on the bottom half.  The firebox was nothing but rust color. I grabbed me 2 cans of high heat black grill paint and went to town.  Need to go back and do a second coat, when it's not raining or windy.  I used it 3 times while it was at the lease.  2 packer briskets, and 1 rack of spareribs.  It did well.  Fire control was a bit of an issue, because the firebox door does not shut unless you wedge a stick between the door and the ground.  Not hard though, once I learned.  At first I was just leaving it slightly open, but that was causing the firebox to not hold heat, and the fire to burn up quickly.  Anyways, take a look.  Tell me what you think.  Notice that inside the pit, there is a platform on the right half, which helps deflect the direct heat from the firebox.  I've also used it to build a fire on when grilling.  Another plus, the cylinder part of the pit is 3/8" thick and the sides are 1/4" thick.  About gave me, my dad, and brother a hernia trying to load it in the pickup.


----------



## grothe (Apr 16, 2009)

Nice score...free is always good!!


----------



## morkdach (Apr 16, 2009)

i like free good find


----------



## fire it up (Apr 16, 2009)

Nice score!  Not only a GREAT price, but that thing don't look bad at all!


----------



## azrocker (Apr 16, 2009)

I likes it!


----------



## cowgirl (Apr 16, 2009)

Nice score! Can't wait to see it in action.


----------



## fishawn (Apr 16, 2009)

Sweet, looks great. I have that same grill brush, they are awsome!


----------



## hell fire grill (Apr 16, 2009)

Free is the best price. You should name her freeda.


----------



## rivet (Apr 16, 2009)

Burrito, that's one heck of a cool smoker.  Just for the steel-thickness it was worth jumping on...But, that cool pulley system lid-rig takes the prize! Well done!


----------



## aireeek (Apr 16, 2009)

Free == Love!!  Nice job Burrito!!  Many good smokes to ya!!


Reek


----------



## bbq engineer (Apr 16, 2009)

SCORE!  If it's free, it's me!


----------



## bassman (Apr 16, 2009)

Congrats on your new smoker.  Looking forward to seeing it operate.


----------



## dirtman775 (Apr 16, 2009)

if it's free it's for me!!!! and i'll take 3...lol good going very nice score!!!


----------



## the iceman (Apr 17, 2009)

Yep, you were right. It is one ugly MF.(sorry 'bout that) But hey, if it smokes, thats all that counts.


----------



## rickw (Apr 17, 2009)

Free smoker, can't beat that. Nice score, congrats.


----------



## richoso1 (Apr 17, 2009)

Looks like you've got a worthy project my friend. it's all good.


----------



## pinkmeat (Apr 17, 2009)

That's pretty cool man. At least it has a generously sized firebox, which seems to be a shortcoming on some horizontals.


----------



## jdt (Apr 17, 2009)

free is always good, I would probably have to do something about the legs or make it a built in with some field stone or bricks.


----------



## cman95 (Apr 18, 2009)

Better than a poke in the eye with a sharp stick!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Really that is nice, I hope you enjoy your new toy.


----------



## bman62526 (Apr 18, 2009)

Hell yeah!  Free is my favorite four letter word.  A little TLC on the firebox door and it sounds like you're in business.


----------



## jamesb (Apr 19, 2009)

Ain't nothing ugly about that pit! Besides, now it's yours.. You should see what I cook on... lol... My wife calls all of my pits ugly!


----------



## burrito (Apr 20, 2009)

Well guys, thanks for the compliments.  I smoked 3 briskets on it friday night and saturday morning.  It will fit 3 full packers, but not much room left.  Once they shrink up a little, there's room for other stuff around edges etc.  After the briskets were done, I threw on 6 pounds of sausage, then bacon wrapped jalapenos stuffed with cheese - ABTs.  The meal was for 40 family members. The wife is pregnant with our first and this was our family shower.  The results were great.  I used about 75% red oak, 25% mesquite.  Should have taken pictures. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  Will have to do that next time.


----------

